# Hello from Pittsburgh!



## nerdette_007 (Jun 2, 2010)

My name is Nikki, and I study Filipino martial arts (Eskrima, Counterpoint Tactical). I'm an absolute noob, so I'm here for advice/inspiration/learning through osmosis. :asian:

I'm excited to get to know you-all! Thanks!

               Nikki

PS. Thrilled about the women's board. Absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to MT Nikki..Always remember that nobody knows everything, but everybody knows something..


----------



## knuckleheader (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome 007 You'll find great advice for escrima and other stuff here.

Are you a fan of Mr. Bond? I am.


----------



## wushuguy (Jun 2, 2010)

welcome to the forums


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome, welcome from Pittsburgh!  I'm in Flordia, but grew up in Johnstown, PA!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  I'm originally from PA myself, I grew up near Beaver, PA.


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for having me! You people are so friendly <3

It's great to have so many current and former Keystone Staters here...


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm going back to visit here soon, going to have me some Primanti's and IC Light!  YUM!


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Nikki and welcome to MT!  I'm not familiar with FMA around the Pittsburgh area, but I know a few of the quality TSD and TKD schools.. . Look forward to seeing you on the threads!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Hi Nikki and welcome to MT! I'm not familiar with FMA around the Pittsburgh area, but I know a few of the quality TSD and TKD schools.. . Look forward to seeing you on the threads!


 
Master Kim, CS is the big dog in that area for TSD.  Great Federation, I trained with them for a while.


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm pretty lucky to live in an area with excellent martial arts schools. 

I do my training at Ryer Martial Arts Academy, and cannot say enough about how fantastic they are-they've even brought Grandmaster Cacoy out to Iron City, though I missed that, unfortunately. 

I hear CS Kim is pretty amazing, but I have my loyalties. 

Oh, and Mbuzzy: IC Light?! Nothing compliments a french-fry-and-coleslaw-laden sammitch like a cold refreshing Yuengling....


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 2, 2010)

nerdette_007 said:


> I'm pretty lucky to live in an area with excellent martial arts schools.
> 
> I do my training at Ryer Martial Arts Academy, and cannot say enough about how fantastic they are-they've even brought Grandmaster Cacoy out to Iron City, though I missed that, unfortunately.
> 
> ...



I know....but I can get Yuengling and Rolling Rock down here in Florida they've never even heard of Iron City!


----------



## nerdette_007 (Jun 2, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> I know....but I can get Yuengling and Rolling Rock down here in Florida they've never even heard of Iron City!



Hah! Yeah, I think Iron City is considered an import in West Virginia!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 2, 2010)

Greetings and welcome to martial talk, Nikki.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 2, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> Master Kim, CS is the big dog in that area for TSD.  Great Federation, I trained with them for a while.




Yeah, Chun Sik Kim is one of, if not THE big dog in Pittsburgh.. . His annual tournament usually has a great turn out from alot of different martial arts!  MBuzzy, did you ever train with Master Bruno (my favorite master under C.S. Kim)?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 2, 2010)

nerdette_007 said:


> Hah! Yeah, I think Iron City is considered an import in West Virginia!




Growing up just south of Wheeling, WV, I COULD take offense to that.. . if it weren't the truth ;p  

If I'm gonna pick a local brew from Pittsburgh, I'm partial to Stoney's


----------



## Aikicomp (Jun 2, 2010)

welcome and happy posting.

Micheal


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 3, 2010)

SahBumNimRush said:


> Yeah, Chun Sik Kim is one of, if not THE big dog in Pittsburgh.. . His annual tournament usually has a great turn out from alot of different martial arts! MBuzzy, did you ever train with Master Bruno (my favorite master under C.S. Kim)?


 
I didn't, I was with the Goss family.  I lived in Johnstown, PA and trained with them for a few years off and on.  Joe Goss Jr is an incredible instructor.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 3, 2010)

MBuzzy said:


> I didn't, I was with the Goss family.  I lived in Johnstown, PA and trained with them for a few years off and on.  Joe Goss Jr is an incredible instructor.




Yeah, I am familiar with Joe Goss Jr, very nice gentleman.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## 72ronin (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------

